

Arbitration Showdown Looms Between Congress, Supreme Court - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202462660962

======
awongh
what's unconscionability?

------
JonPerz
Perz Vs. Mossy Toyota Superior Court of California - County of San Diego: Case
Number: 37-2007-00066485-CU-BC-CTL

Previously rear ended and submerged non disclosed flood car bound by
arbitration lasting into 4th year.

Arbitrators:

#1 Refused to hear the case.

#2 Dismissed for Bias.

#3 Record of 40-0 against consumers, Superior Court says that's cool and A-OK,
refuses opinion and compel. (June 2010)

See the video and leave your comments:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sCUmXfy03c>

Read the story: <http://www.mossyscrewedme.com>

Join The Facebook group:
<http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=405196671351>

Please spread this story...Support the Arbitration Fairness Act HR:1020 and
the need for a fair playing field between consumers and big business.

"Those who demands, requires and appoints the arbitrator most likely gets
repeat business"...Sound fair?

\----------------------------------------------------------

Mossy Toyota sold me a previously rear ended and submerged flood car and
refused to take it back. Demanded mandatory binding arbitration and has strung
this out now into the 4th year.

Mossy had three options if they really cared about customer satisfaction:

1) Fix the vibration as promised (it would have never been discovered that it
was a flood car and previously rear ended).

2) Exchange the vehicle for another at no added cost.

3) Refund the purchase as requested (without laughing in my face).

Mossy chose none of these instead ignoring the situation and refusing to do
anything about it, hiding behind a clause.

After an auto investigator determined the car was once submerged and
previously in a rear end collision I sought legal representation.

After Mossy Toyota was shared this discovery they still refused to do anything
about it demanding arbitration.... Sticking it to the consumer hiding behind
an arbitration clause that they most likely knew would get away with.

The Auto Industry should not be exempt from the Financial reform bill and the
Arbitration Fairness Act HR:1020 should be passed.

\----------------------------------------------------------

Regardless of my outcome, I wish my personal story can bring change to laws
that protect consumers from predatory business practices. Please share!

